# FUJI SST 3.0 - any riders? w/ pics?



## decayny

I am considering a 2012 SST 3.0. I'm not crazy about the 105 group - but I do love the frame - test rode one a couple a weeks ago and the power transfer and handling seem great. I love the black and blue paint scheme also - my LBS did not have that color in my size but I found some online.

If anyone has experience with this bike, I 'd appreciate your thoughts. Photos would also be great.

Thanks


----------



## 280 dave

How did you like the ride too stiff? I'm looking at that same bike. I've got a fake shoulder how was the road noise (vibration, bumps) Thanks Dave


----------



## decayny

I ended up buying one on eBay. I have rode it several times - although this winter has not left me any chance for a good long ride. This is my first carbon bike - so I may not be the best judge. You do feel the road - but I would not call it harsh.

It climbs well and feels great in a sprint. 
The handlebars feel good - i think the ergonomics on them are good - or at least good for me. The seat feels good - although again I have not put in enough miles to real know. 

My only complaint is that when hitting rough road the internal cables tend tend to rattle around quite a bit. I was already aware of this from reading it on the internet.

The 105 group would not have been my preferred. I hope to upgrade - perhaps to SRAM Force - sometime in the next year. That and some new wheels would shave some weight. It's not a heavy bike - but it could stand to lose some grams. 

I do love the look of the bike. I have gotten many favorable comments from other riders. You should try to test ride one if there is one in any LBS. There are some deals out there - I think you could pick up a 2012 model for around $1,700.
View attachment 276033


----------



## JS1965

If you were near PA, they have a few on closeout at my LBS depending on your size
Its a beautiful bike, the 105 is flawless and I would much rather have shimano vs sram, but thats my opinion.

I believe they were selling them under $1700 at my LBS


----------



## gizmo_rivera

*i own that same bike, and i love it fuji SST 3.0*

the 2013 SST 3.0 is a great bike, very fast and stiff, excellent for sprinting. 


decayny said:


> I ended up buying one on eBay. I have rode it several times - although this winter has not left me any chance for a good long ride. This is my first carbon bike - so I may not be the best judge. You do feel the road - but I would not call it harsh.
> 
> It climbs well and feels great in a sprint.
> The handlebars feel good - i think the ergonomics on them are good - or at least good for me. The seat feels good - although again I have not put in enough miles to real know.
> 
> My only complaint is that when hitting rough road the internal cables tend tend to rattle around quite a bit. I was already aware of this from reading it on the internet.
> 
> The 105 group would not have been my preferred. I hope to upgrade - perhaps to SRAM Force - sometime in the next year. That and some new wheels would shave some weight. It's not a heavy bike - but it could stand to lose some grams.
> 
> I do love the look of the bike. I have gotten many favorable comments from other riders. You should try to test ride one if there is one in any LBS. There are some deals out there - I think you could pick up a 2012 model for around $1,700.
> View attachment 276033


----------



## Mr645

Nice bike, I looked at the SST, but ended up going for the Altamira which seems similar.


----------

